# Green slime on lawn



## KevinST

We've got a patch of green slime on the lawn... prob about 1m x 4m area, on the top of a rise (so drainage is OK-ish).
Very little grass there (lawn mower keeps on scalping that area :x ).
It's odorless, like green jelly, slipery and seems to be speading.

I've discounted the possibility that we're on the set of the next Dr Who series, that aliens have landed, or that soemone has sneezed on my lawn.

I guess it's either a fungus or an algae, but I'm not sure how to treat the area or get rid of it.

Any ideas please???


----------



## David_A

Patio, Decking? :wink:


----------



## saint

David_A said:


> Patio, Decking? :wink:


Good for firewood


----------



## saint

KevinST said:


> We've got a patch of green slime on the lawn... prob about 1m x 4m area, on the top of a rise (so drainage is OK-ish).
> Very little grass there (lawn mower keeps on scalping that area :x ).
> It's odorless, like green jelly, slipery and seems to be speading.
> 
> I've discounted the possibility that we're on the set of the next Dr Who series, that aliens have landed, or that soemone has sneezed on my lawn.
> 
> I guess it's either a fungus or an algae, but I'm not sure how to treat the area or get rid of it.
> 
> Any ideas please???


Will be due to the wet weather and the fact the grass is sparse - treat with water and dicophen mix and lawn sand.


----------



## Dotti

Sounds to me like it could be the start of either some sort of mould or fungi. Go to a good garden centre and get some treatment before it spreads and before Autumn and the very damp weather comes along.


----------



## R6B TT

And raise the cutting height on your mower so it doesn't get scalped again!


----------



## GRANNY

Its the start of MOSS.
Get some Fisons evergreen Weed Feed & Mosskiller.
It will send it Black , then scarify the area (scrape) apply some lawn sand and reseed, abit of Canada green lawn seed is quite good.
If i were you i would treat a bigger area than is present as moss tend to spread more than you see.If you know what i mean.


----------



## ColDiTT

I'll have to go with saint and Granny on this one, lawn sand from the garden centre or something like Super Mosstox containing Dichlorophen.

However, this would only treat the symptom rather than the cause. I would also try and get some air into the ground by folking the area, it sounds like a localised drainage problem i.e surface water standing on the surface rather than percolating through the soil profile.


----------



## saint

ColDiTT said:


> I'll have to go with saint and Granny on this one, lawn sand from the garden centre or something like Super Mosstox containing Dichlorophen.
> 
> However, this would only treat the symptom rather than the cause. I would also try and get some air into the ground by folking the area, it sounds like a localised drainage problem i.e surface water standing on the surface rather than percolating through the soil profile.


Yup - its an algae - common and easily treatable.


----------

